

A photo workflow that saves your pictures forever - blackdanube
http://bit-chest.com/index.php/photo-workflow/

======
dataminer
A suggestion for pricing page, its easier to understand if it states $0.1/GB
etc.

~~~
blackdanube
Thanks for the feedback, I'll think about it.

